# 'Likes' System



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Some people have noticed that there's a new 'Likes' feature on UK-M today.

I thought I better just reassure people that this is *NOT* in any any way connected or linked to Facebook. The Likes you give to posts are internal to UK-Muscle.

The way it works is that people can click the small blue Like wording in the lower-right corner of each post to show they like what you have written. If you recieve 'Likes' for your posts, you can view who gave them to you from the Notifications drop-down at the top of the page.

L


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Good times!

Just need a online chat system now.....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I love it lol


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

cool, I didn't notice


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've liked the replies above so you guys can see how it works.. click *Notifications* in the black header bar at the top of your screen.

L


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Not being padantic but IMO a "dis-like" one would have been useful as well.

You can show your displeasure with something without negging....


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Cheers Lorian, this new feature will be fun


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

like/dislike, either way, i don't see the point meself, we have the rep/neg system

but hey ho, it doesn't subtract owt, so it's all good


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Good idea, works well on other vb forums


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> like/dislike, either way, i don't see the point meself, we have the rep/neg system
> 
> but hey ho, it doesn't subtract owt, so it's all good


Dude it has a ♥ at the bottom of the post when its been 'liked'

Therefore its simply awesome lol


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

What shall we call ourselves now Musclebook? UKMbook? Please like this comment i NEED attention im not really a 15 year old asian slag with 3459 friends


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Good idea


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Not being padantic but IMO a "dis-like" one would have been useful as well.
> 
> You can show your displeasure with something without negging....


 good idea


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

hamsternuts said:


> like/dislike, either way, i don't see the point meself, we have the rep/neg system


On large threads it will enable people to jump to the most like'd posts..

Eg, scroll to the top of this thread and click the heart/Like button in the upper-right.. you'll see that the reply by gemilky69 has been like'd by most people. If you click it then you'll be jumped straight to his reply.

L


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

ooooh clever!

alright, i'm convinced now


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I think the heart is a very nice masculine touch for all us bodybuilders. LOL. Love it, with flowers and teddy bears on top.....


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

greenspin said:


> I think the heart is a very nice masculine touch for all us bodybuilders. LOL. Love it, with flowers and teddy bears on top.....


How many hard as nails bodybuilders dont have teddy bears?! :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

has anyone else notice that they're getting less reps since the like system came in?

i'm getting lots of likes but not as many reps, poo.

it's because people are lazy and a like only takes one click and no comment to accompany it


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> has anyone else notice that they're getting less reps since the like system came in?
> 
> i'm getting lots of likes but not as many reps, poo.
> 
> it's because people are lazy and a like only takes one click and no comment to accompany it


I like that. But not enough to rep.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> has anyone else notice that they're getting less reps since the like system came in?
> 
> i'm getting lots of likes but not as many reps, poo.
> 
> it's because people are lazy and a like only takes one click and no comment to accompany it


to be fair i brought that exact comment up on the other forum regarding the likes making the reps system extinct, but i was told its for different reasons.. and now we have it on this sight, and thats the end of my rep whoring days over lol ah well i will have to remain happy with my 2000 rep power.. from my 200,000 rep points


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

greenspin said:


> I like that. But not enough to rep.


well i like this, and i'm going to make the effort and actually rep you Fuhrer



flinty90 said:


> to be fair i brought that exact comment up on the other forum regarding the likes making the reps system extinct, but i was told its for different reasons.. and now we have it on this sight, and thats the end of my rep whoring days over lol ah well i will have to remain happy with my 2000 rep power.. from my 200,000 rep points


yeah i know, it's just an unfortunate by product


----------

